# Thinning shears are my new best friend



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Well as much as I was in denial, it has happened. One of my puppies appears to be blowing coat. It was just as so many of you have described, I would run a slicker brush through his coat, then a few hours later I would find new mats! I would like to keep my dogs in full coat even though I am not showing them so I am going to try to get through this without shaving him. So I have been using the thinning shears to both work through stubborn mats as well as to just generally thin him out. Ever since he was a baby, it was apparent that he had a very full coat and I think that in spite of my thinning he still looks like nothing is missing. I have his littermate also, and I assumed they would blow coat at the same time but thankfully Tango seems to be just fine. His coat is a very different texture though, he is just wavy while Cash has fairly curly hair. Thanks for posting so many good descriptions so I knew what was happening, and does this last very long?? lol. I have posted pics so you can see the difference in their coats - Cash is blowing coat and he is the black and white parti, and Tango is just fine and he is the chocolate and white parti.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

they both look FANTASTIC! sorry about the blowing coat... you will survive, somehow!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww...the two of them are really cute!! Love their coloring!! I'm sure just when one gets done, the other will start LOL. Hang in there!


----------

